# Disposing of duvets



## terrysgirl33 (12 Jul 2008)

Has anyone got a way of disposing of duvets?  There are a lot of extra ones in the house, and I was wondering if there was any use for them...


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

Yes there are various animal shelters around the country crying out for these, What part of the country are you? Once I know I can locate a few names for you.


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Jul 2008)

Any in South Dublin?


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

Do you have duvets also?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Jul 2008)

I'm in west Dublin.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

terrysgirl I've just spoken to a lady called Ann Mc Donnell in Clondalkin and she would be delighted to get the duvets for the rescue dogs. Please give her a call on 087-2212623


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 Jul 2008)

Every year the student residences in U.C.D. skip hundreds of them together with pillows etc. at the end of year term.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

What a shame. It would be so fantastic to get them for the animal shelters. Do you have any idea who one could contact about them?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Jul 2008)

Sorted! Thanks for the help Ash!!


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Jul 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Do you have duvets also?


 

Yes I've duvets.  Hadn't thought of what to do with them before I read this thread.   They are hardly used though.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

Thats great FredBloggs. If you give Ann Mc Donnell in Clondalkin a ring also. 087-2212623 she'll be able to help. If you feel they are too good for the animals you could put them up on www.jumbletown.ie and maybe some needy person might be glad to avail of them.   I must say I'm soft when it comes to animals though especially the poor things that have been rescued, they deserve a bit of comfort.


----------



## Colblimp (13 Jul 2008)

What about giving a duvet to the first homeless person you see on the street?


----------



## Ash 22 (13 Jul 2008)

Good idea also.


----------



## Gordanus (15 Jul 2008)

Colblimp said:


> What about giving a duvet to the first homeless person you see on the street?



If you don't mind it being collected by the refuse men when the guy gets up in the morning and leaves it behind. (Used to work in an area of Dublin where homeless people slept in doorways & was always astonished at the way they'd leave the sleeping bags behind.  I think a charity issued them.)


----------



## Ash 22 (15 Jul 2008)

Well in that case maybe the doggie shelters is the best place to send them.


----------



## muffin1973 (26 Mar 2009)

Ash, is that contact number for that lady still current?  I tried the DSPCA in Rathfarnham but they dont' take quilts anymore, gave me the number for the Dog Pound but they're not answering the phone.

I'm looking for any animal shelter in South Dublin to donate my old quilt to if they could use it.

thanks

M


----------



## pavlov (1 Jun 2009)

Is there an animal shelter in the city centre or on the northside of Dublin that would appreciate some old duvets?


----------



## extopia (1 Jun 2009)

Gordanus said:


> Used to work in an area of Dublin where homeless people slept in doorways & was always astonished at the way they'd leave the sleeping bags behind.



Well, duh! These guys are homeless. It's not like they can just fold them up and put them in a drawer. Did you offer to mind the duvets for them?


----------



## SlurrySlump (2 Jun 2009)

UCD has skips full of them at the moment as they clean out the student residences. Animal shelters take note.l


----------



## Rois (2 Jun 2009)

Charities that send convoys to places like Chernobyl, Belarus are very keen to get duvets.  My friend is one of the organisers, I can give details if anyone is interested.


----------



## niceoneted (14 Sep 2010)

Dragging up an old post here but I will have a few duvets to dispose of shortly and am wondering what are the updated ideas, places, organisations etc that will take them or will I skip them?


----------



## Ash 22 (14 Sep 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> terrysgirl I've just spoken to a lady called Ann Mc Donnell in Clondalkin and she would be delighted to get the duvets for the rescue dogs. Please give her a call on 087-2212623


 
I presume this lady is still taking them if you give her a ring.


----------

